# France Passion



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If you have the France Passion guide on order from Vicarious books you will be pleased to know that the guides finally arrived this morning and have been posted first class. 

You should receive your guide tomorrow.

Don


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi does anyone know if the France passion covers the winter months, or is it just the summer.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don

Ordered mine direct from the website four weeks ago, followed it up with and email last week and got back a perfect french translation of my email this morning with no other information on it. All sems a bit confusing.
Keith


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Mine arrived a couple of weeks ago :toothy7:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Keith,

The guide usually takes about 2 weeks if you ordered direct from France Passion in France.

If the payment been cleared I suggest you ring them to get it sorted.


Brian,

F P runs from about Easter to Easter, they are usually open all year. If a site is closed for any reason it's clearly stated in the guide.

Don


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Briarose,

We have used a number of Passion sites during the winter. Two in particular offered great hospitality - one below Lyon off the A7, the other at Prissy - both highly recommended I can give you the book references if you like (the book is in the MH at present and back tomorrow) - also take non members at 4 Euros per night and offer cooked breakfast (extra cost of course)

Pete


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

If you could that would be a great help. Thank you 

CAROL


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks to both of you for the replies, anymore info would be brilliant and I will join/buy book etc whatever you have to do.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Briarose said:


> Thanks to both of you for the replies, anymore info would be brilliant and I will join/buy book etc whatever you have to do.


hi
just buy the book. it comes with a window sticker and a membership card. just show this card to the owner and let him know you wish to stay and then let him know when you leave. thats it.!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

drcotts said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to both of you for the replies, anymore info would be brilliant and I will join/buy book etc whatever you have to do.
> ...


 Thanks so am I best to order from Vicarious books (excuse spelling if wrong LOL)


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

*Coloured dots on the map - haven't bought yet*

A coloured dot question if somebody could help please. I haven't bought the guide/joined the scheme yet but was thinking of it for our July trip.

I've been looking on the site at the coverage & there seems to be quite a few places on the map where we're hoping to be heading / passing through (Champagne/Burgundy).

The question is, what do the coloured dots signify - is it just "farm, vineyard, cheesery" etc, or is it something more important - "No people from Lancashire" etc? - How dare they???  .


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Coloured dots on the map - haven't bought yet*



Alfa_Scud said:


> The question is, what do the coloured dots signify - is it just "farm, vineyard, cheesery" etc, or is it something more important - "No people from Lancashire" etc? - How dare they???  .


Hi Chris

They use different coloured dots for different departments - no other significance :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Coloured dots on the map - haven't bought yet*



geraldandannie said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> They use different coloured dots for different departments - no other significance :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Aaahhhh that's no fun, I thought I could have started an international incident then! Oh well, I suppose I'd better just buy the book then eh?

Thanks for that Gerald


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

But be careful. We stayed a farm/BB a couple of years ago and was invited to share a meal with the owner, at the end we were presented with a bill for €62. An expensive meal !!!
Sid


----------

